

Google silently correcting search terms. Anyone else having this problem? - guantes

I've noticed recently that it's become hard to do google searches that aren't "mainstream".  For example, if I search for "riak configure listen interface", "riak" is automatically corrected to "risk" without showing the usual "showing results for..." text.<p>Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/tuNhF.png<p>Anyone have a good way around this that doesn't involve adding a + to every search term?
======
guantes
Clickable: <http://i.imgur.com/tuNhF.png>

~~~
jakkinabox
I have experienced this and it's really, really annoying. A solution is to put
the word in quotation marks.

------
bartonfink
Is there a technical reason why Google couldn't use some sort of "I know what
I'm doing" setting to disable some or all of the help they're doing now?
Quoting every word feels like a hack that could go away at any minute.

------
spooneybarger
this has been happening to me when using google instant and really annoying
me. if i type slowly, it wont correct on me, if i type fast it does
correction. sometimes large ones.

~~~
allanchao
Unrelated to autocorrection, but my little rant. If I type fast Google instant
only catches the first half of what I type. I don't know what kind of
javascript runs instant but it fails for fast typers. Happens on different
computers and different browsers. =(

------
PonyGumbo
Yes, this has been happening to me too. It's particularly frustrating when I
search from my phone.

